# Medicare billing cpt 43760



## slimmagnum (May 18, 2015)

Good morning!
I recently billed medicare for cpt 43760 tube replacement-it was the only charge on the claim.  They denied the claim stating it was a non covered charge. Any recommendations? Is there another code i should be using?
Thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2015)

What dx code did you use?


----------



## slimmagnum (May 19, 2015)

I used 793.4


----------



## chenep (May 19, 2015)

The diagnosis I would use for this procedure is V55.1.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 19, 2015)

What's your MAC?


----------

